# Test Tomorrow and Prep how bad will it be tonight



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

I have the colonoposy(?) and endoscopy tomorrow and have been fasting all day to get ready for the prep stuff when I get home. How sick am I going to be tonight? Will I be in the john the whole night suffering?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hope you got through the Prep tonight.Let us know how it went and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

Well, the prep was horrible! I was on the pot almost the whole night and was vomiting at the same time. Every time I fell asleep I was rudely awakened with the urge and bad, bad cramping. Had my next dose of the liquid stuff at 6:00 a.m. in the morning and then tried to get some sleep since my appointment wasn't until 12:30 p.m. Well it wasn't as bad as during the night. Finally made it to my appointment. They really made me feel comfortable. I had a private room with my own bathroom and cable color TV while I waited for them to set up and to sign papers etc. (the doc was behind). The procedure wasn't what I expected. I thought I would be knocked out. The drug they gave me she called an amensia drug that I wouldn't be totally out and she was right. It was weird that I was aware of everything going on and could hear everything the nurse and doctor said. The throat thing went easy, but the colon thing I had pain and they had to give me 2 more shots to get through, although they kept the pain limited. They removed a large polyp (that's what hurt) and took 2 samples for a biopsy from leisions in my stomach. Then went back to that nice room to rest and watch some tv, then went to sleep and the next thing I knew it was time to leave. Glad its' all over! Oh, they didn't find anything where I get my spasms on my left side. The nurse said that it must be IBS since nothing showed up there. So, it's wait & see for a new drug.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

Had very similiar reaction with prep. Was on the toilet all night and had to decide what to do when vomiting occured at the same time. My colonoscopies were all the same as being wide awake. My last one I had biopsies done and they were o.k.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

SigKnee, thanks for the update.Yes the prep can be bad but there are things to do to help if it is needed again..Taken from past posts: If you hold your nose or plug it up when drinking any of the Preps the Prep it is much easier to swallow. The lack of smelling helps. Then suck on a lemon wedge or rinse your mouth with Sprite or soda etc. to get rid of the taste of the Prep. Do not drink this just rinse your mouth with it.There are also different kinds of preparations a Doctor can use. Some people have trouble drinking all that Golytley liquid so fast every 15 to 20 minutes. One person said a Doc let her start drinking at noon the day before and drink it more slowly....a glassful every 45 minutes. Some say every 30 minutes.The Fleet Soda is easier to drink than the Golytely or Nulytley since you don't need to drink as much yucky stuff. Someone said they were told to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Fleet Phospho-soda and it worked so they were not nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill. Some people are asked to also use Dulcolax before and during The Fleet Phospho-Soda.One person found a Doctor that did not require drinking a gallon of that awful Golytley stuff. They were required to follow a 24 hour clear liquid diet the day before the procedure, and drank 2 -10 oz bottles of calcium citrate and took 4 Ducolax tabs. This cleaned them out.It was said that four or five days prior to the test lighter food intake was used. Increase liquids and no hard or slow to digest foods. Three days before the test take two Dulcolax tablets at 10 PM. The next morning you begin an even lighter intake of food. You take two more Dulcolax at 10 AM. Two more at 4 PM. Take in as many liquids as you can (any clear liquids are fine). Nothing by mouth after midnight. I think the modified diet has a lot to do with the effectiveness.I'm glad it's all over for you and what was needed was done.Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

My prep was a nightnare! the first stuff I took was orange testing and not too bad! but the stuff I took on the morning of the procedures tasted like see water, I drank about half the required amount but just couldn't take any more because I knew it would come stright back up!The actuall procedure itself wasn't too bad, I was only giving a sedative but can't remember the procedure only waking up 2 hours afterwards with nurses and doctors standing around my bed worried about my pulse and heartbeat! then the vomiting started for three hours non stop and then to top it all off - they wouldn't let me go home!!I scared to complain to my doctor too much incase he wants to do it again!


----------



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

Got a call from my G.I. doctor last night and the good news is that all my tests came out benign, so I don't have cancer. The sad thing is I still have the IBS and probably always will or until they come out with a drug that will manage the horrible pain.Signe


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Signe, So glad you don't have anything serious like cancer.Hope things work out for you.


----------

